# Left or Right?



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

*Handedness and Eye Dominance*​
*Which hand do you hold the fork in?*

Left5367.95%Right2532.05%no answer - skip the question00.00%

*Which Eye do You Primarily Sight With*

Same eye as the side that holds the pouch3443.59%Same eye as the side that holds the fork78.97%Both eyes binocularly3241.03%no answer - skip the question56.41%


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Here's a couple of pretty fundamental polls.

(1) Which hand holds the fork; ambidextrous people can vote for both
(2) Which eye sights the shot; people who shoot multiple ways can vote for more than one option

I have included 'no answer' options to allow people to only vote on one question if they do not understand, are not inclined to answer the other question, or use their third eye/ the power of the Force/ a volunteer or have another bizarre answer than cannot fir in one or another category.









As a lot of people make slingshots for other people, I have made the answers public.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

(1) Right
(2) Same eye as the side that holds the pouch and sometimes Both eyes binocularly


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Personally I shoot with the fork in my left hand. I am right handed and have always done it this way. I now shoot gangsta. I am left-eye dominant though and sight with my left eye and the bands running under my chin. I know it's affecting my shooting, but if I switch to my right eye, I will have to close my left eye.


----------



## Holzwurm (Nov 5, 2010)

Shot that little pocketshooter displayed on my avatar down the basement at 8 feet distance on small paper targets the other day .

Since I haven't shot a slingshot for 30 years , I did not quite remember , in which hand I used to hold it ,...... I've thought , that it was my right , as I'm a right handed guy and also consider my right eye to be dominant(if shooting a rifle , I'd aim with the right eye over the barrel , my right hand is on the trigger) .

Anyway , I've soon found out , that holding the slingshot in my right hand and pulling out with the left , the shots become more accurate , ........if holding vice versa , the hits always occured to be somewhat on the right of target , ...........am I strange














???

greetz , Holzwurm


----------



## ERdept (Jun 10, 2010)

im actually cross dominant. hold right hand and left eye is master eye. But i shoot with both eyes open, triangulating the target.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Left hand hold, both eyes open, sling fork tips parallel to ground. I dont conciously aim, pure instintive, concentrate on spot on target, anchor, steady follow thru and release.
Philly


----------



## GreyOwl (Oct 21, 2010)

ZDP-189 said:


> Personally I shoot with the fork in my left hand. I am right handed and have always done it this way. I now shoot gangsta. I am left-eye dominant though and sight with my left eye and the bands running under my chin. I know it's affecting my shooting, but if I switch to my right eye, I will have to close my left eye.


I shoot with the fork in my left hand. I am right handed and have always done it this way. I 'm in the search of my shooting style because I'm new to slingshots . I am left-eye dominant. If I switch to my right eye, I will have to close my left eye. So both eyes open.
I shoot intuitive (instinctive) like with my traditionnals bows.


----------



## Jaybird (Dec 20, 2009)

I am right handed and hold the slingshot in my left hand.I shoot instinctive and keep both eyes open.I don't think it matters what eye is dominate when you shoot instinctive because you keep both eyes open.


----------



## frogman (Nov 11, 2010)

Shooting the slingshot is instinctive, unless you are using sighting technology. Otherwise, it is typically instinctive thereby the need to keep both eyes open. I work with the SEALs for a living, and while I don't teach them (the SEALs) building entry I am always around when they are working out on these and other shooting skills. You never enter a building with a single eye sight picture. You always have both eyes open. under no circumstances do you make an attempt to enter a building with a single eye sight picture. If you are shooting high tecnology sights for long distance then you will aquire the single eye sight picture. Never inside of 100 ft. Which is your common distance for slingshots


----------



## jeff (Aug 16, 2010)

I'm left handed but I can shoot with both and my eyes are open no matter the hand I'm shooting with


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

I hold the fork in my left hand and sight with my right eye. Although I keep both eyes open during the shot, if I close my left eye the sight picture remains the same, whereas if I close my right eye the fork jumps over to the right, so my dominant right eye is actually doing the sighting despite both eyes being open.

BTW, WOOT! 700th post!


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

fork in left, hold it up right,

sight with right eye, both open

draw pouch back under right side of my jaw


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

Hold fork in right hand, both eyes open, sight with left eye or just go by the feel.


----------



## brockfnsamson (Aug 25, 2010)

I'm a freak. Right handed but left eye dominant.
I cant hold a bow with my right, but a slingshot feels correct, which is one reason I love slingshots


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

pelleteer said:


> BTW, WOOT! 700th post!


Congratulations!


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Left hand hold, eyes wide shut, no aim just point, no side ways shooting, straight up.


----------



## mxred91 (Aug 8, 2010)

ZDP-189 said:


> Personally I shoot with the fork in my left hand. I am right handed and have always done it this way. I now shoot gangsta. I am left-eye dominant though and sight with my left eye and the bands running under my chin. I know it's affecting my shooting, but if I switch to my right eye, I will have to close my left eye.


I am the same as Dan. I just recently realized if I close my left eye I am far more consistent. I was aware of my cross dominance (right handed, left eye dominant) for a long time. I shoot my bow instinctively, both eyes open. But for sighting, I must close my left eye, or learn to shoot with the opposite hand.


----------



## stelug (Feb 6, 2010)

I too hold left and shor right unless I am dextrous. Funny thing I have find out some pics of my (far) past as an instinctive bower and I was holding right ad darwing left. Cause in this time I have had some injuries due to m dissenate love for motorcycles and martial arts I probably just changed my habits adapting the body to the request of the moment. Also my dominant eye is chnged, but this is due to very bad illness ...age


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

ZDP-189 said:


> BTW, WOOT! 700th post!


Congratulations!
[/quote]

Thanks, Z. Though my 700 pale in comparison to your mighty 2k+!


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Holzwurm said:


> Shot that little pocketshooter displayed on my avatar down the basement at 8 feet distance on small paper targets the other day .
> 
> Since I haven't shot a slingshot for 30 years , I did not quite remember , in which hand I used to hold it ,...... I've thought , that it was my right , as I'm a right handed guy and also consider my right eye to be dominant(if shooting a rifle , I'd aim with the right eye over the barrel , my right hand is on the trigger) .
> 
> ...


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

GreyOwl said:


> Personally I shoot with the fork in my left hand. I am right handed and have always done it this way. I now shoot gangsta. I am left-eye dominant though and sight with my left eye and the bands running under my chin. I know it's affecting my shooting, but if I switch to my right eye, I will have to close my left eye.


I shoot with the fork in my left hand. I am right handed and have always done it this way. I 'm in the search of my shooting style because I'm new to slingshots . I am left-eye dominant. If I switch to my right eye, I will have to close my left eye. So both eyes open.
I shoot intuitive (instinctive) like with my traditionnals bows.
[/quote]

Maybe I'm missing something (often do), but your avatar looks more like a Yahnee than a yodeler...

Jest kiddin' !


----------



## Holzwurm (Nov 5, 2010)

@ THWACK!






















! 
greetz , Holzwurm


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

I hold with left hand and always shot open-sight firearms with both eyes open, but now I only have one, so right eye it is. I'm not such a good shot anymore.


----------



## slingshot_sniper (Feb 20, 2011)

Before the miners strike here in the UK I used to aim with one eye,since then I like to keep both open









anyway I shoot holding in my left or right but keep both eyes open


----------

